# New Rupes Bigfoot Duetto and Bigfoot Mini



## DetailedClean

Both the Rupes BigFoot Mini LHR 75E and Rupes Bigfoot Duetto LHR 12E are now available for pre-order on the site, shipping to you in December.

The Rupes Bigfoot Duetto is equally effective working with soft or interface backing pads teamed with micro-abrasives during the defect correction step or with foam polishing pads and compounds during the polishing stage.



The Rupes BigFoot LHR 75E Mini Deluxe Kit is the polisher for difficult shapes and for spot repair operations. The Rupes LHR 75E mini is a must for any detailer wishing to obtain perfect results, even in the most difficult areas. 
Thanks to the backing pad with small diameter, the LHR 75E mini is perfect in polishing applications on small and intricate areas. The small machine dimensions and the 12 mm orbit allow a comfortable handling and accuracy in detail polishing.



Remember we also sell the Rupes Bigfoot LHR15ES Standard Kit and the Rupes Bigfoot LHR15ES Deluxe Kit


----------



## fethead

These are just too expensive. Way over priced. I can't wait till other manufacturers catch up and start selling the same kind and quality, at a much cheaper price. 

Does it come with the same 1year warranty that doesn't instil quality and commitment to customer satisfaction that Rupes offers?

Richard


----------



## khurum6392

Is this machine available on its own duetto 12mm


----------



## Rascal_69

fethead said:


> These are just too expensive. Way over priced. I can't wait till other manufacturers catch up and start selling the same kind and quality, at a much cheaper price.
> 
> Does it come with the same 1year warranty that doesn't instil quality and commitment to customer satisfaction that Rupes offers?
> 
> Richard


Don't think china copy's are the same standard. 
Rupes flex and festool etc are all massive big company's that produce quality machines.

I will be buying one but will wait for machine only.


----------



## DetailedClean

From what we have been told so far, they will only be available as kits.


----------



## Rascal_69

DetailedClean said:


> From what we have been told so far, they will only be available as kits.


I just heard that. Will there be standard kit? Or just only deluxe kits


----------



## DetailedClean

Again right now just the DLX


----------



## Rascal_69

Seems to be machine only is available now from some places. 

Kit must of been pre order only deal


----------



## Billio

Which places are these.....i cant any. Many thanks


----------



## Rascal_69

Billio said:


> Which places are these.....i cant any. Many thanks


Abroad so far. So going to wait till it's machine only in uk as I will get the 2 then


----------



## DetailedClean

Our delivery should be arriving soon, already received part 1 of it late last week.

Website shall be updated with new pads etc when we get a chance, but with Xmas things are a little busy.


----------



## damianallen

Again il be waiting for a machine only sort of thing, they're worth the coin but it's still a big wad to stump up especially after I bought my lhr15 Bigfoot from yourselves only 1-2 months ago lol


----------



## Billio

Im very tempted to buy the duetto but cant seem to find any reviews other the those by rupes. I may just play safe with the lhr15.


----------



## DetailedClean

Now received the first of our machines from Rupes, those that pre-ordered will get them soon. We have some that will remain in stock.


----------

